# How does an introvert become an extrovert?



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it is more important to embrace your introversion than to try to change it. There is a horrible cultural bias where I live that causes most people to devalue introversion, so by being openly introverted without apology, without trying to conform to other people's expectations, I feel that I am asserting my right to be what I am in a way that raises awareness for all of the other people who might be silently pretending to be extroverts for the sake of fitting in and avoiding criticism. I like to think that by being openly what I am, even while being hated or misunderstood for it, I am setting an example that makes it easier for others like me to be authentic, even if they might not otherwise be as willing to take such social risks.

cultsock - Sociology: social influence - rebellion 

Almost everything I do in my life is based on the idea that others tend to conform mostly because they are afraid of being the only one standing up against whatever form of unfairness they are tolerating. By being real, we empower others to be real.

There is nothing wrong with introversion, and if you have been made to feel like it is something you should have to change, it is probably because not enough people are being honest about their introversion. It is perceived as uncommon, and because of this, many peope still mistakenly think of it as a flaw or deviation.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there any such thing as an ambivert? I don't really get it


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

Le9acyMuse said:


> Is there any such thing as an ambivert? I don't really get it


Theoretically an ambivert would be someone who was exactly 50/50, but many theories, including MBTI, say that they don't exost as with sufficient testing there should be at least a slight preference.
The majority of those who claim ambiversion have generally taken tests and got 50/50 and decided they don't fit the stereotypes for either, these people do have preference really, but it is less pronounced and therefore needs more detailed testing to actually find it, ambiverts do not exist. This is especially obvious in MBTI as the I/E refers to the dominant functions attitude (whether it is Xe or Xi).


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

You can't change MBTI type.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not really possible. Minor changes can happen but a real introvert can't become the life of a party.


----------



## TheCrucible (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a goddamn travesty! On a more logical note, however, I have no idea how temperament could change throughout life. Humans adapt though, keep this in mind.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

you know when you play a video game, and you've been playing for a while.. and you see some kid ask people really basic and obvious questions which instantly betray their lack of know-how?
that's what this question is- that's not supposed to insult you, it's supposed to be useful.

what you're really asking is "how does someone increase social skills and confidence?". introverts can learn to be good with people, and if you're having positive social experiences you're less likely to get tired quickly- you're not going to be energetically bouncing around like an extrovert might, but introverts can be popular, funny, leaderlike and generally perceived as sociable- quite easily.

obviously extroverts are more likely to develop these skills as from an early age they get the urge to go out of their way to be in social situations and learn, as well as having more natural energy, but at the end of the day, it's only a skill. just put yourself in social situations and ask yourselves which attitudes, personnas, body languages, expressions and words generally tend to work for you, and just build up. sitcoms like friends and how i met your mother are useful too- you can recreate jokes and personnas off them.

the only difference between the person who seems to make everyone like them and the shy person in the corner is that the person at the centre of attention KNOWS what to do, what to say and how to act, and it's something they've learned- they'll have lots of games, interesting questions, learned body languages, jokes, attitudes, annecdotes, and general know-how which they've learned by trying and doing.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm Introvert and proud.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Check out Jung's explanation of how introverts feign extroversion when interested in a topic.

_Two Essays on Analytical Psychology: The Collected Works of C. G. Jung, Volume 7_. Translated by R. F. C. Hull, Princeton: Princeton University Press, 1972. P. 56-58


----------



## thesilentzoo (Jul 31, 2011)

Erm, yeah. I don't think it really works like that. 

I mean, I could always try to be more outgoing, but I'll still be exhausted from so much social interaction that I'll withdraw to sort of recuperate. You're not really fooling anyone.


----------



## Depresso (Jun 18, 2011)

I think you can change from introversion to extroversion. Go out more, study people and how different people react to different things and learn to manipulate the way you interact with people. Relate with people. Talk more, go out more etc.


----------



## TheBigHappy (Jul 10, 2011)

Before you decide you want to become extroverted, have you read the description of your extroverted counter-part? (EXXX instead of IXXX) Mine sounds like a jerk 

I think what you are probably experiencing is a very normal need for social interaction, vulnerability, and connection with other human beings. You probably think that being extroverted would make this much easier, although I haven't found this to be true. As other people have said, building connection and social skills is just that - a skill. It can be learned. I took some time to read up on body language, facial expressions, and small-talk tips because I suck at all of them and people never felt like they could connect with me, so they wouldn't spend time getting to know me. It might sound completely silly to go and deliberately learn those things, but I didn't pick them up naturally so I made an effort to help myself in social situations. Now, most people who meet me wouldn't guess I'm an introvert who has quite a bit of alone time, but that's just because I'm not anxious or shy in social settings anymore.

I highly recommend doing this, but also embrace your introverted nature - don't try to be an extrovert or your soul will be dead in a month


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The answer is: you don't. E-I is built into your brain and I'd love to see a safe, non permanently harmful way to change that. I guess if your brain develops towards the other one after a while, that counts, but you cannot force it to happen by force of will. Well, if you do, you're going to seriously mess yourself up.


----------



## MistahCity (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont think you can just change like that


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ MistahCity, change that 0 thanks to 1 thanks .


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Naama said:


> its not something you can change, but you can learn to fake looking like extravert.


The thing about differences in dopamine levels and receptors is interesting. But then might it be possible for the I/E to be truly altered through certain medications that work on dopamine? Or perhaps that certain mental illnesses can result in a true I/E switch?



TheBigHappy said:


> I think what you are probably experiencing is a very normal need for social interaction, vulnerability, and connection with other human beings. You probably think that being extroverted would make this much easier, although I haven't found this to be true. As other people have said, building connection and social skills is just that - a skill. It can be learned.


True that...



> Before you decide you want to become extroverted, have you read the description of your extroverted counter-part? (EXXX instead of IXXX) Mine sounds like a jerk


But wait just a second there..... it's not that bad, really :tongue: But it's not for everyone, that's for sure...


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you can be more extrovert if you want. If you are consistent with your efforts you will become more comfortable and more used to it, naturally. If you are truly an introvert you will probably revert back to how you was before .. but you will be wiser as you will have tasted the grass from the other side, so to speak. :happy:


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

:happy: 
:happy:


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you start seeing details around you. You focus on objects and things in your environment and let them come to you instead of you coming to them.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Join something, and fake spirit, and pretty soon you won't be faking the spirit anymore. My family likes to say there's this curse over the Flaherty men, we're not joiners. Oh, is that the reason I've never had a date. The dateless keeps getting reinforced by men who have preceded me, "you don't want to hang out with people from high school, cause they're obnoxious. Screw facebook" I didn't want to become a company man cause I can see through the bull crap, of it's just for profit. Etc etc. So, I would say, if you have a family like that, where we've alienated ourselves from the rest of the world, swim against the tide. Join something, then work on yourself being outgoing.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

ElectricSparkle said:


> The thing about differences in dopamine levels and receptors is interesting. But then might it be possible for the I/E to be truly altered through certain medications that work on dopamine? Or perhaps that certain mental illnesses can result in a true I/E switch?


they also showed in one study that there is also a difference on how information travels in the brains. it showed that with extraverts info mainly travels from frontal areas to visual cortex(it was only measured from the back of head tho and didnt map the whole brains) and with introverts info travels from back to front. since brains work by reducing irrelevant by not letting irrelevant info through neurons and inserting right info onwards, this supports jungs view on I/E. E type/funtion putting meaning to objects in external world and I types/functions reducing from what is perceived from external world.










(source: https://springerlink3.metapress.com...xs145xovhso45x1t4ef45&sh=www.springerlink.com)
a) introverted
b) extraverted
http://www.nyaap.org/jung-lexicon/a/#abstraction
http://www.nyaap.org/jung-lexicon/e/#empathy


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

Try talking to people they dont bite. If you wana be an extroverent just be open be blunt and dont think it . I am in an extroverent profession i am one in my job but i like being an introverent and spending time with me .


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Technically, according to Jung's theory everyone extroverts some cognitive functions sometimes (even introverts). You react to the outer world with the aux. and inferior functions. If that's how it works...I don't know exactly, but as a ISFP, I extrovert sensing and do indeed have to interact and even talk/listen to do and learn things with the physical outer world. Often, I am not too bad at carrying on and talking about things sensed and are real that I've seen and know about.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

2 models of E/I

The first model is physical vs. thought

the less physically interactive our thoughts are the less extroverted

The second model has to do with identity in a broad context

Introversion seeks answers, extroversion applies them

So, is E/I based on identity, or materialism?

I see these as completely different ways of looking at it.

Would love to see what Jung says about this, though, one of you might not be able to assign the meaning from the words I am using to the meaning in the words he is using on the first try, however, either way they are both useful.


----------

